# Toastiest shop ever



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at various heaters for the shop. Right now I am simply running an electric space heater that does a passable job but when the temp gets below 20 degrees it helps to be "acclimated to the cold" to be able work in there. This one looks pretty good.


----------



## HokieMojo

this is interesting. what kind of energy usage will this involve?


----------



## BigTim

We had this type of heaters installed a few years ago, in a garage I worked in. I know the boss loved how much they cut his gas bill. I also know all the guys loved how much more comfortable the shop was to work in.


----------



## motthunter

HokieMojo, you ask what kind of energy usage. I don't have a number yet, but it is far less than other gas burning devices since it is radiant heat and heats objects rather than air. I also insulated the ceiling to keep heat in and installed an insulated garage door that is well sealed.


----------



## HokieMojo

hmmm, I like this idea. I think I am going to need to investigate this further.


----------



## TPE

I have this same heat system in my shop. When I purchased the house, the detached shop already had this installed. My shop measures about 30' x 40', and the system I have is about 20' long. It is really amazing how quickly I can heat up that shop in these cold Minnesota winters. I did install several ceiling fans, and this helps disperse the heat quit a bit. Unfortunatlely, I am not able to spend a lot of time in the shop, and for this reason, and of course the cost, I do not keep it heated at all times. Another reason it is so nice to have a system that heat up the area quickly. Sorry, but I have no idea what the cost is relative to other systems. I do have access to a lot of fallen trees, and have considered a wood burning stove. But the radient system is so convenient, I can't really see myself going this route.


----------



## motthunter

an update. Got my first gas bill.. looks like it cost me about 60 dollars to heat the shop last month and it was really cold for the whole month


----------

